# USB IRQ Conflicts

## dfnord

Hi,

My old k7vta5 motherboard was giving some problems, thus i replaced it for via asus A7V600-x. After that i started suffering some irq conflicts

I have attempted (with no sucess on solving the problem):

1. Disabling Pnp OS on the bios

2. Adding 

```
usbfs           /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   defaults                0
```

 to /etc/fstab

3. Recompiling the Kernel.

The actuall error messages follows:

EDIT: OUTDATED (newer version on post below)

Any helpfull thoughts are very welcomed.

----------

## aqua26

have a look at ur 

/proc/ioports

/proc/interrupts

/proc/dma

/proc/pci

& please post them.

----------

## dfnord

Here they go:

/proc/ioports

```

0000-001f : dma1

0020-003f : pic1

0040-005f : timer

0060-006f : keyboard

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00bf : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

0170-0177 : ide1

01f0-01f7 : ide0

0376-0376 : ide1

03c0-03df : vga+

03f6-03f6 : ide0

03f8-03ff : serial(auto)

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

9000-901f : VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#4)

  9000-901f : usb-uhci

9400-941f : VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#3)

  9400-941f : usb-uhci

9800-981f : VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2)

  9800-981f : usb-uhci

a000-a01f : VIA Technologies, Inc. USB

  a000-a01f : usb-uhci

a400-a40f : VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE

a800-a8ff : PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

b000-b00f : PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

b400-b403 : PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

b800-b807 : PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

d000-d003 : PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

d400-d407 : PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.)

d800-d8ff : Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

  d800-d8ff : 8139too

e000-e0ff : VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller

```

/proc/interrupts

EDIT: OUTDATED (newer version on post below)

/proc/dma

```

 4: cascade

```

/proc/pci

EDIT: OUTDATED (newer version on post below)Last edited by dfnord on Mon Mar 21, 2005 5:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dfnord

Any ideas on how to solve this?

----------

## dfnord

New attempts, inspired on posts that reported similar problems, that also failed to solve the issue:

1. Using ACPI (enabled in the kernel), which is said to give much better IRQ assignment than PnP.

2. Enabled on kernel config?

```
SCSI support  --->

SCSI low-level drivers  --->

[*] SATA support (NEW)

< >   Intel PIIX/ICH support

<*>   VIA SATA support
```

----------

## dfnord

After some meddling i was able to finally  see  some improvement:

1. Disabling the usb on the BIOS does make the conflicts stop.

2. After enabling APIC support on kernel, the os is showing less conflicts:

```
Linux version 2.4.28-gentoo-r5 (root@fnord) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 Sáb Jan 22 18:03:37 BRST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fffb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fffb000 - 000000000ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65531

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61435 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=306 pci=biosirq

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1466.755 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2922.90 BogoMIPS

Memory: 256364k/262124k available (1659k kernel code, 5372k reserved, 302k data, 88k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 1700+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1970, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/3227] at 00:11.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

PPP BSD Compression module registered

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4320B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ATAPI CDROM, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 39102336 sectors (20020 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=2434/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 > p3 p4

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.0

IRQ routing conflict for 00:0f.1, have irq 14, want irq 3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:10.1

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xa000, IRQ 3

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:10.1

IRQ routing conflict for 00:0f.1, have irq 14, want irq 3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:10.0

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9800, IRQ 3

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 4 for device 00:10.2

IRQ routing conflict for 00:0f.0, have irq 5, want irq 4

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 5, want irq 4

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 5, want irq 4

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9400, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 4 for device 00:10.3

IRQ routing conflict for 00:0f.0, have irq 5, want irq 4

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.2, have irq 5, want irq 4

IRQ routing conflict for 00:10.3, have irq 5, want irq 4

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x9000, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 88k freed

Adding Swap: 257000k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,6), internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Enabling device 00:0b.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 00:0b.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd082e000, 00:e0:7d:d1:70:7c, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 01:00.0

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

----------

## dfnord

The updated info:

/proc/interrupts 

```
           CPU0       

  0:      13421          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        642          XT-PIC  keyboard

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  3:          0          XT-PIC  usb-uhci, usb-uhci

  4:         34          XT-PIC  serial

  5:          0          XT-PIC  usb-uhci, usb-uhci

 10:          0          XT-PIC  eth0

 14:       2370          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:          7          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

ERR:          0
```

/proc/pci

```
PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 128).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf8000000 [0xfbffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: PCI device 1106:b198 (VIA Technologies, Inc.) (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=8.

  Bus  0, device  11, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=32.Max Lat=64.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd8ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xed800000 [0xed8000ff].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  0:

    RAID bus controller: PCI device 1106:3149 (VIA Technologies, Inc.) (rev 128).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd407].

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd003].

      I/O at 0xb800 [0xb807].

      I/O at 0xb400 [0xb403].

      I/O at 0xb000 [0xb00f].

      I/O at 0xa800 [0xa8ff].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      IRQ 14.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xa400 [0xa40f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  0:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 129).

      IRQ 3.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xa000 [0xa01f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  1:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#2) (rev 129).

      IRQ 3.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0x9800 [0x981f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  2:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#3) (rev 129).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0x9400 [0x941f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  3:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (#4) (rev 129).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0x9000 [0x901f].

  Bus  0, device  16, function  4:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 134).

      IRQ 9.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xed000000 [0xed0000ff].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  0:

    ISA bridge: PCI device 1106:3227 (VIA Technologies, Inc.) (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  17, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 96).

      IRQ 9.

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe0ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev 163).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xee000000 [0xeeffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xf0000000 [0xf7ffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xef800000 [0xef87ffff].
```

----------

## dfnord

Note: /proc/ioports and /proc/dma remained the same, thus i have not reposted them.

----------

## dfnord

Guess the only thing left to do is to try a 2.6 kernel.

----------

## dfnord

After i have the time to solve my X.org lockups i'll try the above solution to this issue. If it works, it probably will be the only documented one for this issue (at least will be the only one on this forum).

----------

## dfnord

Solved the X lockups, but not enough time to try to solve this issue. Maybe in 4 months.

----------

